# Struggling with pain



## Jillaroo (Jun 9, 2014)

_*I have been having a lot of constant pain the last few weeks due to my left hip and knee having no cartilage left so grating bone on bone,the pain radiates all the way down to my foot, my right ankle that has to be fused is giving me more problems as is my left knee which i had arthroscopy on about 2 years ago, i am finding it extremely hard to get around and housework is not getting done, living on veg soup i buy the packets of diced vegs and add some stock and onion, daughter is oblivious to my problem, she has her hands full with her 15 year old step daughter so doesn't have time for me, i have been given some numbers for care so will ring to see what help i can get, even driving is painful as i find it very painful lifting my leg to get in the car.
                          I have some Pure MSM i will start taking in the hope it may help and i take green Lipped Mussel which doesn't seem to help, has anyone else any suggestions that may help until i can have an operation, which will be a while due to me being overweight, they won't look at you when you are overweight .
                 So along with a bad back and Trigeminal Neuralgia i am not a happy girl*_:notfair:


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

Jillaroo, I sorry you are in so much pain. You should read the earlier posts, Nwlady, (Denise),  and some of the others were discussing gelatin for rebuilding cartledge. If they aren't on the board, PM Denise and I think it was dOug and a couple others. Their posts were around noonish. I hope this helps.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 9, 2014)

_Thanks Ina i will do a search and see if i find it :thankyou:_


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jillaroo, I hope you find relief from the pain and some assistance, my sister-in-law has the same problem and I know how she has suffered....many hugs to you tonight.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 9, 2014)

_Thanks Jackie just what i need a big hug.:bowknot:

Ina i found the post 

Doug wrote_
If it is arthritis it is in all your joints and that was the first one to show it.
When the doctor tells you all the cartilage was gone in your joints, disc in spine and it is time to see a surgeon. Don’t you just wish you could go out and buy a box of cartilage? Well maybe you can, gelatin is cartilage and the common brand is Knox. If you remember your grandmothers bone soup she would get bones with joints and boiled them in water and vinegar. The vinegar leached out the cartilage and minerals from the bones.
I make capsules of gelatin and take 15 a day. I have no pain in any joints at 71 years old. Doing this is a process and not a drug so it might take 3-4-5-6 months to see it working. You will probably cancel the surgeon. Then you can fire your doctor because you know more than him.


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

Jillaroo, Before we the family grew up, we always had more mouths to feed than money, so we would go to the butcher and ask for dog bones. Most of the time, he would just give them to us, because it was less that he had to dispose of. I have an old 1942 Chambers gas cook stove, in the back it has a deep well that lets you cook all night over a low flame. In the morning I strain the bones, (which have become softer), the liquid always starts the days meals. Even if it's stew, soup, spaghetti sauce, it saves buying broth in a can. 
My husband is 71 and has no pain in his joints or spine. I have RA, and have had both feet, both knees, and both hand operated on, and I have spinal stenosis, although I spend a lot of time in a wheelchair, I do believe the bone base I fix helps me from get as bad as it could.
And my old three old dogs love the softer bones. Easier on their old teeth.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 9, 2014)

I have bad knees, and also have arthritis in my joints, and one of the things that really helps me to feel better right away is called DMSO. It is a sulfur compound, and it penetrates into the skin, so before you use it, you ned to be sure to wash or bathe first. Anything that is on your skin, it will carry into the muscles and joints; so this can also be used to your benefit. If you put on a pain ointment like IcyHot, or something similar, it will help it penetrate down to the level of the pain.
I got a small spray bottle, and after I take a hot shower, and my pores are open, I spray myself with the DMSO, and then let it "airdry" before I touch anything that might rub it off of my skin.

There is a great little book on amazon that tells about the uses of DMSO. It is called " The DMSO Handbook For Doctors". It is just a short little book, costs about $3, and is well worth the price.

http://communities.washingtontimes..../2013/jul/1/dmso-miracle-substance-arthritis/


----------



## Ina (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank HFL, You saved me some time. I was wondering what everyone was talking about. DMSO As it turns out I'm allergic to penicillin and sulfur drugs. So I won't be doing that without more information.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 9, 2014)

Ina, I think that what   you are allergic to is actually SULFA drugs, not SULFUR; which is a totally different thing. We all have sulfur in our bodies, and it is one of the most important things. 
It is also present in many foods, such as cabbage, broccoli, and eggs. 
Here is a great explanation of the differences of all of the sulfur-sounding names, and which one might cause allergies, and also why they do that.

https://www.zimmernutrition.com/lea.../allergic-to-sulfa-drugs-can-you-take-sulfur/


----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 9, 2014)

_Hi HFL i have never heard of DMSO maybe it's only available in USA, i have some pure MSM which i am going to start taking and hopefully it will help as i can't go on like this as i have no-one to help me.Thanks for that HFL.
     Ina i was gagging just reading your post as i hardly have any meat and have always hated the taste of stock made from bones, sorry about  that. _

Just looked up the info and it is sulphar here is the link but it's not the company i buy it from.

http://www.mismo.com.au/msm-powder-...2hKkv_XNucfm0Vv5dVuS__euHyqJU0GCup3zicRDw_wcB


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 9, 2014)

Jillie, I buy mine from Amazon, but they have it on e-bay , and also many online vitamin shops. I looked for dmso-australia on google, and here is one that I found. I imagine that if you look, you can find it listed in other places, and probably it would be carried in health stores, and also in stores that carry equestrian supplies, since it has long been used for horses and other animals. 
I started using it many years ago, and at that time, the only place you could buy it was at a feed store or tack shop for horses. Now, it is sold all over, and used for many different medical treatments. 
Since it is a natural and cheap substance, and doctors and pharmacies can't make any money from prescribing it, you usually don't hear about it; but it is very helpful, and not harmful at all.
I even spray it on my scalp (to help get it into my brain), and even my hair is getting thicker from using it ! ! 

http://au.evitamins.com/dmso-cream-with-aloe-vera-natures-gift-14076


----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 9, 2014)

_Thanks for the info HFL, i have some MSM which is virtually the same thing so will take that and see how it helps_


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, and no, Jillie. 
MSM is virtually the same thing, but works in a completely different way. I also take MSM as a supplement, and it is a powder that I add to juice and drink, and it works to help pain in the body, and fight inflammation.
Taking it is good, not saying that you should change from one to the other, but the dmso works differently, to immediately help stop pain, kind of like taking a painkiller, but this is not a harmful chemical; it works naturally. 
It comes in a roll-on, in lotion or gel form, and also as straight liquid dmso. I have a roll-on that I use for spot-healing, and roll it on my knees or toes, or shoulder, whatever is hurting. I also buy the straight bottle of dmso, and that is what I put in my little sprayer and spray over larger areas that need help.
If you also use a pain liniment like ben-gay along with it, the dmso will take the ben-gay into the muscles and joints to help ease the pain right away.
So, the msm will work over time to fight the inflammation, and the dmso will help relieve pain immediately.  They work together.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jun 10, 2014)

_Ok i shall buy some and give it a try as i need some relief from this pain, plus my place is looking a bit of a mess, thanks for the info:thankyou:_


----------

